# Subway



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2010)

Ieri sera mi son imbattuto in questo capolavoro di film!!Adoro Luc besson....anche se ultimamente si sta perdendo.....questo il suo primo film!!!Bello davvero!!


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

io , invece ho visto quello di spielberg e il bambino fantastico che ha fatto anche sesto senso (Artificial Intelligence). 
una favola triste


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> io , invece ho visto quello di spielberg e il bambino fantastico che ha fatto anche sesto senso (Artificial Intelligence).
> una favola triste


 
quando lo vidi ne fui straziata

soffro come un cane quando lo danno e lo anticipano con i trailer ma addirittura pure se non vedo i trailer


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quando lo vidi ne fui straziata
> 
> soffro come un cane quando lo danno e lo anticipano con i trailer ma addirittura pure se non vedo i trailer


grande angoscia; ho pianto come una cretina


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Invidio le persone che piangono durante un film... a volte mi commuovo, ma non riesco a piangere. E ritengo questa mia incapacità un segno di grande debolezza...


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Invidio le persone che piangono durante un film... a volte mi commuovo, ma non riesco a piangere. E ritengo questa mia incapacità un segno di grande debolezza...


 
riuscirci?

con quel film singhiozzavo come un vitello 
non riuscivo a fermarmi
mio marito si era pure preoccupato

tutto quell'amore tradito e reietto
quella sofferenza e quell'attesa declinate all'infinito senza possibilità di poterla spegnere


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> riuscirci?
> 
> con quel film singhiozzavo come un vitello
> non riuscivo a fermarmi
> ...


Riuscire a lasciarmi andare. Se c'è un'emozione che non riesco a vivere libearmente è la tristezza.


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Riuscire a lasciarmi andare. Se c'è un'emozione che non riesco a vivere libearmente è la tristezza.


chissà
forse la reprimi per autodifesa.un giorno te ne libererai una volta per tutte e piangerai per ore...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> chissà
> *forse la reprimi per autodifesa*.un giorno te ne libererai una volta per tutte e piangerai per ore...


 Può darsi...


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> grande angoscia; ho pianto come una cretina


 

Anche io piansi a rubinetto.

Molto bella la colonna sonora.


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

*mm*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Può darsi...


Ma puo' accadere che tu pianga in circostanze diverse?


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi son imbattuto in questo capolavoro di film!!Adoro Luc besson....anche se ultimamente si sta perdendo.....questo il suo primo film!!!Bello davvero!!


 
Piacque anche a me.
ma non lo ricordo bene.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma puo' accadere che tu pianga in circostanze diverse?


 Si. Raramente, ma capita...


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TConllc5pSE


l'ho trovata.


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si. Raramente, ma capita...


e provi imbarazzo oppure no?


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e provi imbarazzo oppure no?


 Non saprei dirti, micia. Mi è capitato solo con le pochissime persone con cui non potrei provare imbarazzo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2010)

Io devo reintegrare i sali minerali dopo i film commoventi :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

ma certo;  dovevo capirlo...il progetto era di kubrick.
e la fotografia e la luce   degne della sua memoria, le citazioni bellissime.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

Io ho pianto per Terminator2...:rotfl:


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Io devo reintegrare i sali minerali dopo i film commoventi :mrgreen:


:mrgreen:davvero?

homo sensibbbile



davanti alle lacrime di un uomo mi sorprendo sempre. mi colpiscono. non perchè sottovaluti quelle delle donne, anzi, ma quando i lacrimoni sono al maschile , boh...non lo so spiegare cosa mi piglia.


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho pianto per Terminator2...:rotfl:



non l' ho visto.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :mrgreen:davvero?
> 
> homo sensibbbile
> 
> ...


Io dipende... se sono colpevoli non mi fido (vedi il mio ex), se non lo sono allora si, mi sorprendo e m'intenerisco tutta (la iena col pelo arruffato:carneval... un uomo piangere per un film non l'ho ancora visto... magari un po' commosso si, ma lacrime proprio no


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io dipende... se sono colpevoli non mi fido (vedi il mio ex), se non lo sono allora si, mi sorprendo e m'intenerisco tutta (la iena col pelo arruffato:carneval... un uomo piangere per un film non l'ho ancora visto... magari un po' commosso si, ma lacrime proprio no


Be' lo faccio quando sono da solo e per sfogo lascio scorrere un po' ... per tutte le occasioni in cui avrei voluto piangere


----------



## Grande82 (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Riuscire a lasciarmi andare. Se c'è un'emozione che non riesco a vivere libearmente è la tristezza.


 quote

mi salgono le lacrime agli occhi.
e restano ferme lì.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non l' ho visto.


  devi vedere assolutamente Terminator (1) e Terminator 2 (il 3 è una ciofeca).


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Be' lo faccio quando sono da solo e per sfogo lascio scorrere un po' ... per tutte le occasioni in cui avrei voluto piangere


Bella 'sta roba... lo faccio anche io.

Anzi certe volte ascolto musica che so mi fa piangere apposta


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> devi vedere assolutamente Terminator (1) e Terminator 2 (il 3 è una ciofeca).


Quoto il 3 e' inguardabile:condom:


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> devi vedere assolutamente Terminator (1) e Terminator 2 (il 3 è una ciofeca).



ogghei. 
mi convinci.


----------



## Sgargiula (8 Luglio 2010)

G' evening


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bella 'sta roba... lo faccio anche io.
> 
> Anzi certe volte ascolto musica che so mi fa piangere apposta



con la mosica non ne parliamo. persino ai concerti live faccio delle figure tremende. 

è accaduto anche davanti ad un quadro.


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> G' evening


è arrivata...bonasera.


----------



## Sgargiula (8 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> con la mosica non ne parliamo. persino ai concerti live faccio delle figure tremende.
> 
> *è accaduto anche davanti ad un quadro.*


Anche e me, ma credo che non valga troppo perche' e' un quadro del mio ex


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Anche e me, ma credo che non valga troppo perche' e' un quadro del mio ex


eccome se vale. 

che bello pero', dipinge ancora?


----------



## Sgargiula (8 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> eccome se vale.
> 
> che bello pero', dipinge ancora?


Certamente! Era la sua principale occupazione e lo e' ancora, fa ritratti bellissimi... te ne faccio vedere due per qualche minuto


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

bellissimi?
ma sono da infarto.

ma è un profssionista questo


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

ma non è il tuo ex marito.
o si?


----------



## Sgargiula (8 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> bellissimi?
> ma sono da infarto.
> 
> ma è un profssionista questo


Si ha anche insegnato in uno studio di pittura a Firenze.

Quelli a mantita son decisamente piu' belli... ma non li mette perche' costano meno:rotfl:


----------



## Sgargiula (8 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma non è il tuo ex marito.
> o si?


No. e' il pittore brasiliano, quello di cui parlo


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> No. e' il pittore brasiliano, quello di cui parlo


orpo can...tiene una mano davvero notevole. e ci credo che ti sei commossa...


----------



## Sgargiula (8 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> orpo can...tiene una mano davvero notevole. e ci credo che ti sei commossa...


Ma guarda questo a carbone... che poi lui e' bravo, vedessi il fratello!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2010)

Impressionante!!
E' caro?


----------



## Sgargiula (8 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Impressionante!!
> E' caro?


Abbastanza... dai 5000 ai 7000 GBP olio su tela per un ritratto senza mani (con le mani costa di piu')... pero' tela e colori sono di qualita' eccezionale perche' li fa lui

Matita e carboncino e' un po' strano, non so che prezzi faccia... ha la paranoia del fatto che svaniscano:condom:

Tutti io eh...:rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Abbastanza... dai 5000 ai 7000 GBP olio su tela per un ritratto senza mani (con le mani costa di piu')... pero' tela e colori sono di qualita' eccezionale perche' li fa lui
> 
> Matita e carboncino e' un po' strano, non so che prezzi faccia... ha la paranoia del fatto che svaniscano:condom:
> 
> Tutti io eh...:rotfl:


 Se vinco qualcosa ti chiedo l'indirizzo...


----------



## Sgargiula (8 Luglio 2010)

Questo e' uno di quelli "sclerotici" che fece a me... sono quelli che preferisco a dire il vero, meno tecnici ma piu' "sentiti"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Questo e' uno di quelli "sclerotici" che fece a me... sono quelli che preferisco a dire il vero, meno tecnici ma piu' "sentiti"


 Davvero un artista.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2010)

*...............*


----------



## Minerva (12 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


>


:santarellina:


----------

